# Red Flag Sharking Live!



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

After not fishing Friday night LP and I decided to hit the beach! Red flags flying everywhere but LP still wanted to yak out baits. We drove along the coast from Destin toward pcola and set up at our Okaloosa island spot to give it a shot. 5 foot + waves for 200yds didn't stop the madman from jumping in the yak. First flip was about 10 seconds after the yak hit the water. About an hour and a half later we have 3 rods in the water soaking ray and a king and the wait is on! I will let you know if we get hooked up! UGLY


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Subscribed! That dude has balls.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

:no::no: yall better hook up.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I live vicariously through you guys'll. now catch a monster!!!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

First hour report. 2 catfish on the surf rods and about 10 clicks for the 9/0 and 12/0. Surf tanked our gear 1 time. I'll keep ya posted. UGLY


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Good luck guys!! be safe on the Yak


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Go get em!!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

If y'all are yakin baits out in the dark in this surf you have balls of steel.....good luck!!!! Catch a monster!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well we are about 4 hrs in to soaking baits now and LP continues to catch catfish on the long rods including 1 big sailcat. Like usual as I ran to the Tom Thumb to grab us some grub the 9/0 took off and LP tried to hook it up but it came unbuttoned. I returned too see LP holding the 9/0 and my glow stick way down the beach. I put it back in the spike and sat down to eat my food and it took off again for a little teaser without a hookup. And there goes the 12/0 as I type......... I will give you details in the next report! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

5' plus? I was at navarre checking out the surf for tonight and they were maybe...maybe 2 feet.

Keep us updated. I really wanted to go tonight

* re read post bc reading from phone sucks ass. The layout covers the post. But, Navarre wasn't too rough. Kind of odd that okaloosa island has such big surf


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

good luck guys i have been out when the surf was pounding like that is an experince thats for sure


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok false alarm on the 12/0 chewed up bait but no shark! And Justin don't know exactly how tall the waves are but anybody that has met LP will safely say he is over 3 feet tall sitting in a yak. And the waves here are big enough that he would disappear completely behind them. Gotta go the 9/0 is getting ready to go off! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Ok false alarm on the 12/0 chewed up bait but no shark! And Justin don't know exactly how tall the waves are but anybody that has met LP will safely say he is over 3 feet tall sitting in a yak. And the waves here are big enough that he would disappear completely behind them. Gotta go the 9/0 is getting ready to go off! UGLY


Damn quite the action. Rougher waters always help. 

I was doubting you. I was just saying navarre was rough but no where near 5'. Hopefully they flatten out soon for me lol


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Damn quite the action. Rougher waters always help.
> 
> I was doubting you. I was just saying navarre was rough but no where near 5'. Hopefully they flatten out soon for me lol


Just another tease on the 9/0! All good brother!! I wish we only had 2 footers or were in Navarre. It's not safe for anybody regardless of the size of their balls to be running baits here. When these baits come in we are done for the night. UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Just another tease on the 9/0! All good brother!! I wish we only had 2 footers or were in Navarre. It's not safe for anybody regardless of the size of their balls to be running baits here. When these baits come in we are done for the night. UGLY


Yeah navarre wasn't too bad, but Idk how current was either. I would have gone but should probably get practice in rough waters during daytime lol.

Let's try this week if it looks good if you're down. I got some rays and big cownose I'll share


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Ugly 1 said:


> 5 foot + waves for 200yds didn't stop the madman from jumping in the yak.


An absolute beasty boy! Or to use one of my favorite movie quotes..."He's a holy half-dead that rules the Underverse."

You guys ROCK!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry folks my phone died on me. 
The short story....we got our asses kicked! The long story....1 little run on the 12/0 and 2 good solid runs on the 9/0. And multiple little teasers. Red flag surf all night so once the baits were out the kayaking was over and we were not reeling in unless we had shark on or time to pack up. The 12/0 came in with a chewed up king head the 80w came in with a chunk of unscathed ray and the 9/0 came in with 2 big bite marks that both missed the hook. So on a great 75 degree full moon night with crappy surf we got our asses kicked!!!! Back at it on Tuesday. UGLY


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

umm, some of those waves were huge. when i threw the paddle up above my head to punch through it wasnt higher than the top.

one run...


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Yeah navarre wasn't too bad, but Idk how current was either. I would have gone but should probably get practice in rough waters during daytime lol.
> 
> Let's try this week if it looks good if you're down. I got some rays and big cownose I'll share


Sounds good Justin. The surf should be better on Tuesday. UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

You two have some serious dedication! I admire that! Big one's coming your way soon!


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

The NOAA buoy offshore was reading 6-8 feet and steep with winds 15 gusting to 28 on Saturday. You guys definitely had to work for it!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Coastiefly said:


> The NOAA buoy offshore was reading 6-8 feet and steep with winds 15 gusting to 28 on Saturday. You guys definitely had to work for it!


 In the 10 months LP and I have been fishing together I have seen his pro angler get flipped a half a dozen times and I have seen my 13' perception with the 6'7" LP get swallowed and spit out upside down in the whitewater and I have had my ass flipped end over end backwards and we did not stop. Last night made all of the other trips fun in comparison!!! Besides the big confused waves we had about 100yds of visibility due to fog. You won't find a harder working more dedicated shark fisherman than LP !!!! UGLY


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

hey if you guys go out tonight or tomorrow let me know, have bait, will share, got a little 6/0 right now, but i do have a spinfisher 9500 that can put a decent whooping on any 6'ers in the area, live in fwb, fish okalaoosa island alot

jimmy
368-7966


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Don where yall gonna go Tuesday? I'm in more than likely


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Flguy32514 said:


> Don where yall gonna go Tuesday? I'm in more than likely


Im not sure if we are going yet. Depends on weather and surf conditions. UGLY


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

How late into the year do you guys shark fish? Do they stick around through the winter?


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

I want to go fishing tonight..... If these don't go, I want to go out anyway. Not gonna kayak any baits out, I am gonna use my spinning rigs. Anybody wanna go.....gonna hit okaloosa island
Text me 368-7966


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

its supposed to be flat today and a little swell tomorrow. i think were going to look for bait if we do get out today. 

as for fishing all year? I will. What sharks stick around? I don't know. I just moved here this year.


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

startzc said:


> How late into the year do you guys shark fish? Do they stick around through the winter?


Blacktips and spinners head south. Later October through mid February the sandbar sharks come in full force along the coast and in the bay, day or night they are not hard to find and offer a great fight. Tigers stick around (the big ones) and hammers head south. Guys catch bull sharks year round along the coast, but but not typically in the bays/sound during the winter. Then there is the elusive mako. Last year four were landed from the beach between here and Panama City.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Coastiefly said:


> Blacktips and spinners head south. Later October through mid February the sandbar sharks come in full force along the coast and in the bay, day or night they are not hard to find and offer a great fight. Tigers stick around (the big ones) and hammers head south. Guys catch bull sharks year round along the coast, but but not typically in the bays/sound during the winter. Then there is the elusive mako. Last year four were landed from the beach between here and Panama City.


more like 13. Apparently i'm not allowed to mention cites/beaches where they were caught BUT if you google Land based Mako you can find quite a few from the panhandles best kept secret and there were 8 in Destin. 6 i know of were land based and now that i've had a few weeks to think about the other two, they might have been off boats just off the beach. there's little articles printed all over the net about most of them and others.

youtube has vids of them on piers from panama to P'cola


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> more like 13. Apparently i'm not allowed to mention cites/beaches where they were caught BUT if you google Land based Mako you can find quite a few from the panhandles best kept secret and there were 8 in Destin. 6 i know of were land based and now that i've had a few weeks to think about the other two, they might have been off boats just off the beach. there's little articles printed all over the net about most of them and others.
> 
> youtube has vids of them on piers from panama to P'cola


Eh, piers and boats...I don't count those. The only ones that count as land based are from the true LBSFishermen who paddle out and fight from the sand, haha. I don't even have the gear to catch a blue suit...maybe someday


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome, I would love to see a mako caught. I'd show up just to play with the sandbar sharks, add in the possibility that I get to see a mako and it is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Coastiefly said:


> Blacktips and spinners head south. Later October through mid February the sandbar sharks come in full force along the coast and in the bay, day or night they are not hard to find and offer a great fight. Tigers stick around (the big ones) and hammers head south. Guys catch bull sharks year round along the coast, but but not typically in the bays/sound during the winter. Then there is the elusive mako. Last year four were landed from the beach between here and Panama City.


Not all hammers head south. Some guys continue to catch them in winter. I know of a few big ones caught by friends


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I caught 3 nice bulls in the sound last winter 1 off sikes and 2 off the octagon all between 5-7 feet long. UGLY


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

scallops stick around in cooler water, but not upper 50* water. i did a little research after some guys were talking about them and they do indeed tolerate a lot cooler water than the greaters. 
saw a guy catch a bonnethead at the pier the other day. first i've seen of those.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Coastiefly said:


> Eh, piers and boats...I don't count those. The only ones that count as land based are from the true LBSFishermen who paddle out and fight from the sand, haha. I don't even have the gear to catch a blue suit...maybe someday


 
you know land based shark fishing started off piers right?


----------

